

How to built a webapp in $8.75 - sausax82
http://paraschopra.com/blog/personal/how-i-built-a-webapp-in-six-days-for-rs-350-8-usd-only.htm

======
phektus
"Uploaded the web app on a shared hosting account free of cost (courtesy: my
friend). "

mmmmkay

